# South Jersey - Meyer 8'-6" Classic EZ Tube For Sale



## Neversosure (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a nice Meyer 8'-6" plow for sale

newer edge
newer angle cylinders
newer motor on E60 pump
Sabre II lights
wiring harness
Mount and Hoop for 92-97 F250


----------

